# neue Zanderrute



## jkc (10. März 2015)

Hi, momentan bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Zanderrute, da meine bisherige seit dem Wochenende dreiteilig ist. 

Habe da auch schon relativ konkrete Vorstellungen. 
Das Teil muss weder High End, noch der neuste Schrei sein, was solides, dass seine Aufgabe erledigt, langt mir.
Als Länge stelle ich mir 2,70m vor, 2,40 ist mir zu Kurz. 
Aktionsmäßig stehe ich weniger auf ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion und brettige Ruten.

Schwerpunktmäßig sollen aktionsreiche Köder in der Größenordnung 10-12cm an Köpfen von 14-22g im Stillwasser gefischt werden. Wenn ich mal nen 30g Kopf oder 15er Shad improvisieren kann ist das nen winziger Bonus.

Am Ende soll auf jeden Fall eine Rute mit durchgehendem Korkgriff da stehen. Notfalls würde ich von Duplon / Split Grip umbauen. Dafür kalkuliere ich ca. 40€ und mein Preislimit für eine umzubauende Rute liegt um 150€.

Folgende Ruten habe ich aufgrund der Angaben im Netz für mich in die Auswahl genommen:

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2 20-50g 170€
Baitjigger M 8-50g 160€ (vermutlich zu schwach und eventuell die H?)
Daiwa Shogun 20-50g 280€ 
Quantum Smoke 2,55m! 5-55g 155€
Balzer Jörg Strehlow Faulenzer Classic 24-62g 95€
Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH 15-60g 160€ (probegefischt, positiv war die Rückmeldung und das Gewicht / Balance)

Die Quantum Smoke ist bisher trotz notwendigem Griffumbau und fehlender Länge mein Favorit. Trotzdem wäre ich dankbar, wenn ihr zu Ruten die Ihr gefischt habt eine Rückmeldung zum Köderspektrum geben könnt. Sollte ich was grundlegendes übersehen habe, auch immer her mit Hinweisen.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Das riecht nach ner Aspius, würde ich nach meinen ersten Erfahrungen mit der Rute mal sagen...hast die schon auf der Liste?


----------



## jkc (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi, war mal drauf, ja, aber habe in den Shops  nur noch die Red Aspius gefunden und keine weißen mehr.

Grüße JK


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Shogun kannst streichen, zu weich.


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Was?? Klar gibt es die weiße noch, nur halt kaum noch/ nicht mehr das erste Modell.

Hier, das müsste das aktuelle sein: http://www.nordfishing77.at/r-u-t-e...is-50g/shimano-yasei-ax-spg-aspius-270-h.html


----------



## jkc (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Shogun kannst streichen, zu weich.



Das ist ja geil |bigeyes, dazu noch Fuji Alconite Ringe in der Preisklasse, hört sich zunächst mal nach teurem Schrott an. Kannst Du was zur Köderobergrenze sagen?

Nochmal zur Aspius: Gut, bei Amazon sind noch welche zu habe, bei Ebay kann ich gerade nicht schauen. Bei Nordfishing bestelle ich leider nicht. 
Bißchen verwirrend war das auch mit der WG-Angabe, die erste Serie war mit -28g angegeben, konnte aber deutlich mehr, bei der zweiten Serie sind vermutlich die -28g Ruten auf -40 umgelabelt worden. Gab es dann noch einen weißen Nachfolger?




Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Jut, denn halt hier: http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/shimano-yasei-ax-spg-aspius-270-h-270cm-spinnrute/ , unten steht, das ist das Modell mit 40 Gramm.

Nach MEINEM bescheidenen Wissen gab es zuerst die "alte Aspius" in 2,70 und 3,00m mit 7-28 Gramm, die aber deutlich kräftiger ausfiel.

Die verlinkte ist deren Nachfolger, mit jetzt realistischen 40 Gramm.

Es gibt aber auch ein leichteres Modell mit 28 Gramm, die wohl jetzt realistisch sind.

So ungefähr mein Wissen.

Und ja, es gibt von den Yasei eine weiße Serie mit verschiedenen, sehr guten und brauchbaren Modellen. Wie sich das auf die verschiedenen Modelljahre aufteilt...kein Plan. Jedenfalls Yasei in weiß gleich gute Rute.

Und dann gibts die Red Yasei, die nur den Namen gemein hat und für mein Gefühl überteuerte Markenbilligruten sind.


----------



## Allrounder27 (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



jkc schrieb:


> Das ist ja geil |bigeyes, dazu noch Fuji Alconite Ringe in der Preisklasse, hört sich zunächst mal nach teurem Schrott an. Kannst Du was zur Köderobergrenze sagen?



Hab mir die nur mal kurz angeschaut. Im Laden war ein absoluter Sonderpreis dran (unter 200 Euro) und Zitat Verkäufer "zum Gufieren ist die mal absolut garnicht geeignet".

Das ist sicher eine geile Rute zum Blinkern oder Gummifischen auf Hecht im Mittelwasser, aber nichts, um irgendwie den Boden abzuklopfen!

Selbst bei der 50-100g Version merkt man noch deutlich, das ein eher parabolischer Blank die Basis ist. Die würde für deine Gewichtsklasse vielleicht sogar gehen. Aber ohne mir die persönlich angeschaut zu haben (jeder hat ja eigene Vorlieben) würd ich da die Finger von lassen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Würde die Quantum Zanderkant für dich in Frage kommen?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298044

Diese Fische ich selber. Sie ist mit 2,65cm fast an deiner optimalen Länge. Größere Köder kannst du auch problemlos fischen, denn das Wurfgewicht liegt bei 15 - 90g. Ich selber fische überwiegend 7g im ruhigen Gewässer, wobei die Rute definitiv fürs Fließgewässer ausgelegt ist.

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich den Satz mit der Aktion richtig verstanden habe, also ob du eine Brettharte Rute möchtest oder nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist diese Rute ein sehr straffes Brett. Wenn es das ist, was du magst, dann eignet sich die Rute dafür.

Ist aktuell meine bevorzugte Zander-Rute.


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



> Aktionsmäßig stehe ich weniger auf ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion und brettige Ruten.



Ich würde das so interpretieren, dass er KEIN Brett will. Falls doch, vergiss die Aspius...die ist nicht so brettig wie viele übliche Zanderruten. Kann man mögen oder nicht.

Richtiges Brett is die Mag Pro Lite EVO...


----------



## jkc (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Würde die Quantum Zanderkant für dich in Frage kommen?
> ...
> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob ich den Satz mit der Aktion richtig verstanden habe, also ob du eine Brettharte Rute möchtest oder nicht...



Hi, die Zanderkant sollte für mein Vorhaben zu heftig sein. Wobei mir leider eine Einschätzung zum realen Wurfgewicht / Köderspektrum und ein "Bild" der Aktionskurve fehlt. Und nein, ich mag keine brettharten Ruten, grundsätzlich habe ich nen Hang zur Parabolik, was sich beim Zanderjiggen ja leider eher weniger eignet. 


Grüße JK


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

In dem Falle ist die Rute definitiv nichts für dich. Die ist schon sehr Steif und mit wenig Aktion.


----------



## zanderzone (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Dann schnapp dir die Greys! Fische sie in 2,44m und die aktion ist  semiparabolisch! Wie sich die 2,74m Rute verhält weiß ich leider nicht.
Ich fische auch ungerne harte Bretter. 
Wie man mit der Zanderkant nen Gummi mit 7gr. Kopf fischt, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## MrFloppy (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Dann schau dir die gamakatsu cheetah 86h an. Die ist schnell und straff, aber kein brett. 
2,59m und 10-70g wg, wobei ich eher 10-50 sagen würde.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Wie man mit der Zanderkant nen Gummi mit 7gr. Kopf fischt, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


Ist nicht schwer, einfach die Gufi ins Wasser werfen und faulenzen #c


----------



## vermesser (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Bieberpelz schrieb:


> Ist nicht schwer, einfach die Gufi ins Wasser werfen und faulenzen #c



Was er meint, is glaube ich was anderes  .

Bei dem Gewicht dürfte sich eine solch kräftige Rute nicht aufladen und dementsprechend mies werfen...sprich nicht präzise und vergleichsweise kurz. Was nicht ausschließt, das man damit Fische fangen kann, wenn der Köder im Wasser is  .

Ich habe eine vergleichbar harte X-Blade...da bewegt sich bei 7 Gramm nix...das is schleudern, aber nicht werfen.


----------



## nostradamus (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi,
schau dir mal die rute an: 
_Fin_-_Nor_ Megalite-Spin

fische sie nun seit drei Jahren und aus einer sind bisher vier geworden:k 

Gruß

Nosta


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Weiß ich doch, war auch nicht ernst gemeint 


vermesser schrieb:


> Bei dem Gewicht dürfte sich eine solch kräftige Rute nicht aufladen und dementsprechend mies werfen...sprich nicht präzise und vergleichsweise kurz.


Absolut richtig, bei dem geringen Ködergewicht geht Wurfweife und Präzision beim werfen flöten. Allerdings verwende ich diese niedrigen Gewichte nur an bestimmten HotSpots, wo die Wurfentfernung eh gering ist.
Dennoch werde ich mir früher oder später auch für dieses Angelei noch eine feinere Zanderrute zulegen und die Zanderkant mit mehr Gewicht in Ems und c.o. verwenden.

Aber genug von dieser Rute, für den Thread-Ersteller kommt was anderes in Frage. Bei den Vorschlägen werde ich mir dann auch vielleicht die ein oder andere anschauen #6


----------



## wienermelange (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



jkc schrieb:


> Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH 15-60g 160€ (probegefischt, positiv war die Rückmeldung und das Gewicht / Balance)


Na dann...., bitte zuschlagen.


----------



## MrFloppy (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Dann solltest du auch mal die cheetah fischen ;-)


----------



## Fares (10. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

speedmaster


----------



## master030 (11. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Für das reine stillgewässer angeln langt ne rute bis max 40-50 gramm wg.

ansonsten ärgert man sich im Nachhinein wenn man bei leichten gewichten keinen richtigen Kontakt bekommt.

zum faulenzen bevorzuge ich auch gerne ruten die nicht so brettig sind aber auch keine parabolischen.

die genannte aspius sollte wohl den Anforderungen entsprechen. 

Wenn es was besseres sein soll kann ich dir die rocksweeper oder shad jigger jeweils in der 15-50 gramm version empfehlen. In meinen Augen wirklich gute Faulenzer ruten, geben auch bei kleineren gewichten guten Kontakt, Aktion nicht zu steif dennoch mehr als ausreichend für den Anhieb. Straßenpreis sollte bei beiden zw 200-250 Euro liegen. 

Bitte die rocksweeper nicht auf kork umbauen das ist so eine schöne rute.


----------



## jkc (11. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi, ich danke Euch allen für Eure rege Teilnahme und Eure Ratschläge, insbesondere Vermesser für die Hinweise zur Aspius.

Weil die Nachfrage per PN kam, beim Preis der 55er Quantum Smoke im Startposting ist mir ein Fehler unterlaufen, ich habe da versehentlich zweimal den 25€-Gutschein von Herrieden runter gerechnet. Habe es inzwischen editiert.

Ich habe mir zunächst mal ne Aspius geordert. Der Griffabschluss gefällt mir aus der Entfernung zwar nicht, aber ob ich von Duplon, Split Grip oder Kork auf Kork umbaue ist ja letzten Endes Nebensache .Für den Fall, dass der Blank mir nicht taugt, denke ich da an nen akzeptablen Wiederverkaufswert.
Wenn´s gut läuft, dann wird das Ding morgen schon probegedengelt, melde mich danach gerne nochmals zurück.

Dank und Gruß JK


----------



## jkc (16. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi, hier mal meine Rückmeldung zu 2014er 14-40g Aspius:

Die ist´s nicht. |supergri
Hatte die Rute Freitag mal probegefischt. 14-18g Köpfe an ca.10cm Actiongummis.

Aber das Ding ist mir zu brettig. Kaum Aufladung im Wurf (Minus der Wurfweite gengenüber voriger Rute (3m) geschätzte 15%-20%) , Rückmeldung war ok, auf Distanz meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht besser als bei meiner zerlegten Balzer Magna Silver aus 1998. Auf den letzten Metern war die Rückmeldung gefühlt etwas besser. 

Trotz alldem hat sich sogar nen ca. 60er Zander drangehängt, aber im Drill ebenfalls, liebloser, böser Blank der mir zu wenig arbeitet.

Habe leider nicht ausgetestet wo der fischbare Bereich in Sachen Ködergröße liegt, wird wohl auch nicht mehr passieren. Gefühlt lag ich mit meinen Ködern aber noch deutlich unter dem Möglichen.

Ich hatte eine 4000er Stradic XGTM dran, wäre mir auf Dauer zu heftig und zu schwer für die Rute, trotzdem lag der Balancepunkt mindestens 5cm oberhalb vom Vorgiff.

Grüße JK


----------



## vermesser (16. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Echt |bigeyes ??? Hmm, denn ist dein Eindruck der Aspius völlig anders als meiner. Ich hatte die Aspius als moderne Magna gesehen und empfunden. Aber da sieht man mal wieder, jeder hat ein anderes Gefühl...

Die Aspius ist dir echt zu brettig???


----------



## Mozartkugel (16. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das riecht nach ner Aspius, würde ich nach meinen ersten Erfahrungen mit der Rute mal sagen...hast die schon auf der Liste?



finde die Aspius in dieser Preisklasse auch mit am besten was ich so befummeln konnte. Die Bushwacker fand ich auch nicht schlecht. Die Smoke z.B. hat mir von der Aktion her überhaupt gefallen. Die Rocke finde ich auch gut, ist aber nicht das was du suchst.

In der Preisklasse bis 150,- Euro würde ich aber nix umbauen, lohnt sich doch nicht. Oder du guckst dich nach einer SS3 um, gebraucht werden die ja zu Schleuderpreisen verhökert. |supergri


----------



## jkc (17. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi, ja, die Aspius war mir zu brettig. Der Blank arbeitet auf weniger (relativer) Länge als bei meiner Sportex Black Stream 2,40m,  -60g. Selbst unter Volllast bei nem Hänger habe ich keine nennenswerte Biegung auf das Handteil bekommen. Bei jedem Kopfstoß des Zanders hatte ich einen ausschlitzenden Großbarsch vorm inneren Auge. 
Eindruck der schlechten Wurfeigenschaften wurde von einem Mitangler bestätigt, der kannte auch das vorige Modell der Aspius und hatte sie anders in Erinnerung.

Bei nem Trockentest meiner Magna Silver (1. Reihe!) ging die Biegung bis runter in den Rollenhalter, (da wäre die Aspius vermutlich schon dreimal gebrochen) trotzdem schnelles Rückstellverhalten und absolut geile Aufladung im Wurf. Nicht umsonst habe ich über 15 Jahre daran festgehalten. 

Letzte SS3 die ich gebraucht gesehen habe lag über 300€, dann sind die meistens mit Split Grip und ohne taugliche Endkappe aufgebaut.#d

Gerade in den unteren Preissegmenten lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach ein Umbau, wenn man denn einen tauglichen Blank findet. Da können 20€, 30€ und 2h Arbeit einen Unterschied zwischen "unfischbar" und "annähernd perfekt" ausmachen. Das Endergebnis ist klarer definiert als bei nem Neuaufbau eines Rohblanks und wenn ich schon viel Geld, 200€ oder 300€, für den Kauf einer Rute in die Hand nehme, dann sollte das Teil auch schon so nah an meiner Vorstellung liegen, dass ich nicht noch was runter schneiden muss.

Grüße JK


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Wenn dir die gefallen hat, nimm doch wieder ne Magna Silver:
http://www.amazon.de/Balzer-Magna-Silver-Spin-70m/dp/B002YYXO3A

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Balzer-Magna...te-2-70-m-fuer-Hecht-Zander-NEU-/370560917321


----------



## jkc (17. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Das ist die neu aufgelegte Serie und sind nicht die Ruten von denen ich schreibe. Aber vielleicht lohnt sich ein Versuch.

Edit: Gibt aber nur bis 40 oder 70g Wg. Vielleicht langt die 40er.


----------



## vermesser (17. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hmm, denn hat die Aspius sich verändert  .

Ich habe ja noch die "alte"...

Grundsätzlich hat der Terence aber recht...die Magna gibts doch noch. Hauptsache, die wurde nicht auch verschlimmbessert...


----------



## Guinst (17. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Schau dir mal die 2015er Daiwa R'Nessa in 20-50g an. Die könnte für deine Zwecke passen.
Ich hab meine noch nicht gefischt, aber macht trocken einen ganz guten Eindruck. Die ist schon hart, aber ich finde noch kein Brett. Geht bei Belastung über Semi- bis in die Vollparabolik. Bißchen Kopflastig ist sie mit ner 300g Rolle, ich empfinde das aber nicht als störend. Die Rute wiegt real auch nur 163g und nicht 175g wie angegeben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Irgendwo stand mal dabei dass die Ruten nach "den alten Plänen" wieder  neu aufgelegt wurden oder so in etwa.

Wenn das so ist, wär das doch perfekt und bei 2 Wochen Rückgaberecht, wär es mir den Spaß wert zu schauen.:m


----------



## jkc (23. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi, so nochmal eine Rückmeldung von mir:

Seit letzter Woche habe ich eine 2,70er Balzer Magna Silver mit 40g WG aus der neuen (verlinkten) Serie da. Also meiner Meinung nach hat das Ding nichts mit der ersten Serie gemein. Erfreulich ist, dass man schon der Artikelbeschreibung entnehmen kann, dass nicht die alten Blanks verbaut werden. 

Erster Kritikpunkt meinerseits sind die 5 Ringe auf dem Spitzenteil. Das ist mir mindestens einer zu wenig. 
Beim Probewedeln fällt sofort das lange nachwippen des Blanks ins Auge. Habe mal eine Balzer Magna Silver Pro Spin (2,70m -60gWg, dunkelroter Blank) daneben gehalten - die Rute ist ein Lämmerschwanz vor dem Herrn.
Ganz so schlimm ist es bei der neuen nicht, aber keine Spur von dem Rückstellverhalten der ersten Magna Silver. 

Die WG-Angabe ist bei beiden neueren Ruten meiner Einschätzung nach weit übertrieben. Unter Volllast geht die Aktion der neuen schön weit bis zum Handteil, nur ist die Biegung nicht so schön harmonisch wie bei der Alten - im Spitzenteil gibt es nen relativ deutlichen Knick (wahrscheinlich auch dem/den fehlenden Ring(en) zu verdanken).

 Leider fehlt dem Spitzenteil auch der Durchzug zum Anjiggen.
Ich war dreimal damit zum Fischen auf Forelle, Leierköder in der Gewichtsklasse 8-15g. Damit fühlt die Rute sich wohl - Wurfweite ist gut bis sehr gut, aber wie gesagt selbst nen 5er Kopyto am 5g Jig lässt sich damit nicht anständig anjiggen, da will ich noch nicht mal in Gedanken nen 20g Jig mit nem 11cm Slottershad oder irgend was anderes über 30g dran packen.|rolleyes
Verarbeitung ist ok, von den Einstegringen am Spitzenteil sind zwei nicht 100% gerade gewickelt, Ringflucht passt aber. Sonst nichts weiter zu bemängeln. Positiv überrascht war ich von der Vertiefung auf dem Vorgriff - ich bin eher skeptisch was derartige, als ergonomisch angepriesene "Verbesserungen" angeht, hier hat´s mir aber sogar gefallen. Schön finde ich auch den schlanken Kork, auch wenn die Qualität so Spachtel+ ist.
Preis-Leistung gebe ich nen Ok - wenn man vorher weiß was man nicht bekommt.

Nochmal zur Aspius:

Hab dem Dingen nochmal eine Chance gegeben, hatte diesmal hinten raus etwas mehr Platz und dann ging es auch mit der Aufladung und der Wurfweite aber man muss ihr schon richtig geben.:q  Rute wird vermutlich doch erst mal bleiben.

Grüße JK


----------



## randio (23. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Puh, ist halt schwierig, du musst so oder so Kompromisse eingehen. Die Shogun ist alles andere als zu weich zum "gufieren". Es mag eine subjektive Einschätzung sein, aber die Rückmeldung des Blanks ist sehr gut. Es ist abslouter Blödsinn, den Taper in direkter Verbindung mit der Rückmeldung zu nennen.

Als Zwischending, könntest du dir die Yasei Aori (weiß, nicht rot) angucken. Das müsste dann eigentlich das sein, was du suchst. Die Yasei Blanks sind nun nicht überragend, aber ähnlich wie bei der Greys Serie stimmen P/L.

Die Quantum Smoke würde ich auch streichen, die Rute ist durch den Alps Rollenhalter einfach zu schwer, der Griff ist zu lang und die Rute ist zu kopflastig.

Generell empfehle ich zum mittleren jiggen EGI Ruten. Das sind die perfekten Ruten, da sehr dünn, extrem leicht, teils bretthart, aber unter Aktion parabolisch (wenig Aussteiger). Allerdings kosten die auch ne Mark mehr.


----------



## jkc (23. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi, EGI Force wären preislich im Rahmen, wobei kein passender Griff - generell frage ich mich, wieso die HR Ruten so kurze Griffe haben.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (23. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



randio schrieb:


> ...
> Die Quantum Smoke würde ich auch streichen, die Rute ist durch den Alps Rollenhalter einfach zu schwer, der Griff ist zu lang und die Rute ist zu kopflastig...



Hm, das alles zusammen hört sich nicht gut an, Rollenhalter und Griff kämen ja eh neu, wenn aber jetzt schon, trotz langem Griff und schwerem Rollenhalter eine spürbare Kopflastigkeit vorliegt?!|kopfkrat


----------



## randio (23. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, EGI Force wären preislich im Rahmen, wobei kein passender Griff - generell frage ich mich, wieso die HR Ruten so kurze Griffe haben.
> 
> Grüße JK



Der kurze Griff ist der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die Technik erstmal etwas anders ist und die Ruten im Normalfall federleicht sind und nicht über den Griff ausbalanciert werden müssen. Ich musste mich anfangs auch etwas umgewöhnen, aber nach 3-4 mal fischen, möchte man meist nichts anderes mehr. Ist aber auch total subjektiv, da Geschmacksache. Es ist aber gänzlich falsch, dass ein längerer Griff zwangsläufig mehr Wurfweite bedeutet. Da gibt es zu viele andere Komponenten die darauf Einfluss nehmen.

Zur Quantum, der Griff ist noch die teuerste Komponente an der Rute. ;-)


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (23. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

von welcher Smoke sprichst du ? der 105er ?

 ich hab die 55er die ist nicht kopflastig


----------



## RayZero (23. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Ich fische auch die neue Aspius 270H und könnte mir keine bessere Zanderjigge (vorallem in dem Preissegment) vorstellen. Hab allerdings keine Probleme mit der Wurfweite. Auch die immer lamentierte Kopflastigkeit, die definitiv auch noch bei einer 4000er Rolle (Stradic FJ ca. 310g) vorliegt, stört mich überhaupt nicht. Der HPC100 Blank von Shimano hat meiner Meinung nach eine sehr gute Rückmeldung - kann ich auch von der Stradic SSTR71M bestätigen. Vielleicht gibst der Aspius nochmal eine Chance


----------



## jkc (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi, wie gesagt hat ja schon eine zweite (und gerade eine dritte) Chance bekommen. Rückmeldung bemängel ich ja auch nicht, ist ja ok aber eben auch nicht 15 Jahre besser als bei meiner alten Rute aus dem letzten Jahrtausend. Auf volle Wurfdistanz kommt nach wie vor der Finger in die Schnur und gibt gefühlt gleich einige 100% mehr Rückmeldung.
Ich kann mit dem Ding erst mal eine Weile leben, Zander ist eh nur noch eine Woche offen - dann mal schauen. Drillgefühl ist nach wie vor bescheiden, oder die Fische die ich bisher damit gefangen habe waren einfach zu klein. :q

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Derdenaalfängt schrieb:


> von welcher Smoke sprichst du ? der 105er ?
> 
> ich hab die 55er die ist nicht kopflastig



Lies bitte den Thread, da steht es drin.


----------



## Angler9999 (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Du willst mit einer Rute optimal ein Kopfgewicht von 10-30 gr abdecken?
Dabei soll die Rute eine möglichst parabolische Aktion zeigen.
Das wird schwer in einer Rute. 
Bei mir würden das zwei Ruten werden.


----------



## jkc (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Du willst mit einer Raute optimal ein Kopfgewicht von 10-30 gr abdecken?



Hi, nö optimal sollen 14-22g Köppe sein, leichter (kommt nicht vor) und schwerer wird improvisiert, mit Abstrichen. 



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Dabei soll die Rute eine möglichst parabolische Aktion zeigen.


wenn möglich ja, und jiggtauglich soll sie sein.:q




Angler9999 schrieb:


> Das wird schwer in einer Rute.



Ja genau, deswegen der Thread.

Grüße JK


----------



## Angler9999 (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Ich habe viele Ruten in der Hand gehabt....
Die meisten in der WG-Klasse sind harte Ruten und haben eher ne Spitzenaktion.

Die Rute vom Zanderflüsterer kommt nah ran an deine Vorstellung.... 
die Smoke 55 hattest du ja schon getestet.

Mir fallen jetzt noch zwei weitere Ruten ein.
Shimano Speedmaster XH -100gr WG, fällt aber deutlicher weniger aus und hat ne gute "Kurve"

Dann ich wills kaum aussprechen. Die White Veit.... obenhin deutlich "schwabbelig" um alle Gewichte abzudecken dahinter genug Rückrat.
Aber wohl eher zum Faulenzen geeignet als zum Jiggen... vergiss es....


----------



## jkc (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ...
> Die Rute vom Zanderflüsterer kommt nah ran an deine Vorstellung....


Von wem?


----------



## Angler9999 (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

.. die Rute die Manfred Gorgas vertreibt.  Er ist Guide an der Elbe nördl. Magdeburg. Ich fische die Rute selbst.

http://www.zanderfluesterer.de/onli...te-zanderfluesterer-spezial-edition-2-7025-70

Er ist ein dufter Kerl, kannst Ihn mal anrufen...


----------



## welsfaenger (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

@randio

sorry, aber ich glaube du hast noch nie ne Smoke 55 gefischt oder in der Hand gehabt.
Den Rollenhalter muss man mögen oder nicht, aber die 5 gr. mehr direkt am Handteil macht die Rute gefühlt keinen deut schwerer, eher im Gegenteil sogar (kommt der Balance sogar zugute). Aber was nun so garnicht stimmt ist die Kopflastigkeit. Die Rute ist null kopflastig. Keine Ahnung wo du die Rute festhälst, aber anscheinend deutlich hinter dem Rollenfuß. Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln das du die Rute je gefischt hast.


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (24. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

@Angler9999

 Ich habe hier alle Beiträge zum Thema gelesen, war mir nur nicht sicher ob die 55er Smoke von randio gemeint war, weil die ist nun mal nicht im Ansatz kopflastig... deshalb meine Frage


----------



## Angler9999 (25. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Zitat vom TE:
Folgende Ruten habe ich aufgrund der Angaben im Netz für mich in die Auswahl genommen:

Greys Prowla Platinum Specialist 2 20-50g 170€
Baitjigger M 8-50g 160€ (vermutlich zu schwach und eventuell die H?)
Daiwa Shogun 20-50g 280€ 
Quantum Smoke 2,55m! 5-55g 155€
Balzer Jörg Strehlow Faulenzer Classic 24-62g 95€
Gamakatsu Akilas 90XH 15-60g 160€ (probegefischt, positiv war die Rückmeldung und das Gewicht / Balance)

Ja kann man schon mal überlesen oder falsch verstehen....#c


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (25. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

lass gut sein


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, hier mal meine Rückmeldung zu 2014er 14-40g Aspius:
> 
> Die ist´s nicht. |supergri
> Hatte die Rute Freitag mal probegefischt. 14-18g Köpfe an ca.10cm Actiongummis.
> ...


Die 2012er erste Aspius und 2014er H Aspius sind je nach persönlichem Ködergefühl schon ganz schön hart.
Was ein Glück dass die 2014er H Aspius noch eine zartere Schwester MH Aspius hat! :m
Die wäre dann wohl weit eher passend nach deinem Probefischen der H Aspius. Ich sag nichts weiter außer: probieren ...
Beim selben Händler verfügbar sollte sich gut umtauschen lassen. Man kann aber auch beide haben, und ist mit dem Pärchen richtig gut ausgerüstet.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Mir fallen jetzt noch zwei weitere Ruten ein.
> Shimano Speedmaster XH -100gr WG, fällt aber deutlicher weniger aus und hat ne gute "Kurve"


Diese Speedmaster AX oder BX als XH in 2,70m oder 3,00m ? 
tipp mal auf die AX 2,70m.

Mit ihren Wurfgewichtsaufdrucken nach ihrer Standardlinie haben die lieben Leute von Shimano nun erkennbarerweise sehr oft ein Problem (kenn nun auch die verbesserten BX-Blanks). Frag mich immer wieder, ob da überhaupt noch jemand draufschaut und mal mit probeangelt -- allen Anschein nach nicht.


----------



## Angler9999 (26. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Die AX 2,70 in H und in XH. Shimanoleute schauen da sicherlich nicht drauf oder fischen mal zur Probe, anders ist diese Beschriftung nicht zu erklären. Ich finde, die Speedies H und die XH sind gute Allroundruten. Nicht brettig und nicht weich, etwas von parabolisch ist da auch mit drin.


----------



## Aalbubi (28. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Ich wollte mich auch einmal hier einreihen, bevor ich ein neuen Thread erstelle.
Ich suche auch eine Zanderrute mit der ich Köder von 8 bis 12 cm und Jigköfpen von 6-14 fischen( meistens 6 Gramm) kann. 
Mein Preislimit liegt bei 200 Euro.
Ich möchte eine brettharte Rute( Grobmotoriker!) mit sehr schneller Spitzenaktion zum Faullenzen haben, die 270 cm lang ist. 
Ich habe im Laden die Shimano Stradic (120 €), die Fox Rage Terminator(250€), HR Zanderforce(300€ und HR Predator MH(300€) probe gewedelt.
Am liebsten hat mir die Zanderforce gefallen, aber sie liegt bei ungefähr 300 Euro.
Soll ich doch noch etwas sparen oder habt ihr noch andere Produktvorschläge?
ps. Die Aspius möchte ich nicht haben, da ich sonst echt zu viel vom gleichen Tackle wie ein Freund habe.
Würde mich über eure Meinungen freuen 

MfG Victor


----------



## RayZero (29. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Also mit der Stradic wirst du definitiv glücklich. Mit der geilste Stock untern den Shimanoruten! Hast du dir im Laden die SSTR91MH angeschaut?

Die Gunki Bushi ist auch ein ziemlich schneller Stock und in deinem Budget - schau sie dir mal an ->

http://www.angel-domaene.de/pezon-michel-gunki-bushi-s-260xh--13397.html


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



RayZero schrieb:


> Also mit der Stradic wirst du definitiv glücklich. Mit der geilste Stock untern den Shimanoruten! Hast du dir im Laden die SSTR91MH angeschaut?


Seh ich auch, Blank ist auf jeden Fall geilomat.

Aber: bei den 91MH+H passt der Griff überhaupt nicht, ist zu kurz gebaut und die Rute auch noch extrem kopflastig. Überdies sitzt der Fisch oder Hänger wegen dem brachialen Rückgrat an einem sehr langen Hebel, und man merkt den zu kurzen Griff gleich doppelt.
Dafür taugt der Griffaufbau der SSTR81MH was --- sofern die mit ihrer Kürze in Frage kommt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine brettharte Rute( Grobmotoriker!) mit sehr schneller Spitzenaktion zum Faullenzen haben, die 270 cm lang ist.


Wenn wirklich bretthart gewünscht, hört sich das nach einem Fall für die Mitchell Mag Pro Extreme 892MH an. Der aktuelle VK-Preis ist auch gut. 

Leider ist der Aufbau nun auch so vergurkt und kopfflastig, dass man das Handteil/Griff überarbeiten müsste, wenigstens nachbalancieren.


----------



## ein Angler (29. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Hi Aalbubi
 Bei hauptsächlich 6 gramm würde ich die nehmen.
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Shimano-YASE...ort_Angelsport_Angelruten&hash=item35d47ccf02
 Du bekommst wirklich die Rückmeldung was eine 40grammer an ihre grenzen bringt.
 Andreas


----------



## randio (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

@welsfänger/derdenaalfängt
Damit ich nix falsches behaupte, habe ich extra nochmal geschaut, was ich da gefischt habe... Ich muss mich verbessern, ich habe die 2,70 mit 7-75g gefischt. Und ja, diese besagte Rute war/ist kopflastig. 

@Aalbubi
Du schreibst, du möchtest eine brettharte Rute mit einer Spitzenaktion fischen. ABER, als Favorit nennst du die Zander Force. Das beisst sich.  Die ZF ist eine straffe, aber recht sensible Rute die alles andere als eine eine Spitzenaktion besitzt.
Allerdings würde die Rute zu deinem angedachten Spektrum noch "halbwegs" passen. Ich denke mal wenn du höflich fragst, bekommste die sicher schon für 250 Euro im Netz. Das ist recht gut investiertes Geld.


----------



## Angler9999 (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

@aalbubi
Schau dir auch mal die Rocksweeper 802 an. Die ist straff und befindet sich in deinem Segment. Ich fische sie u.a. auch.


----------



## welsfaenger (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

@randio
Tja, so kommen durch Halbwissen und verwechseln irgendwelche falschen Gerüchte in die. Welt. Sorry, da habe ich kein Verständnis für.
Nebenbei, selbst die 75er in 270 ist so gut wie Null kopflastig ! 

Gruß
Thomas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aalbubi (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

mir wurde die Stradic die ihr meintet empfohlen, die soll mit ner 3000er rarerium angeblich fast ausgeglichen sein und durch den kurzen Griff gibt es mehr Rute nach vorne.
Bei der Zanderforce dachte ich das sie eine spitzenaktion hat die bei Last zur semi par. geht.
Die Biomaster soll laut Verkäufer der Stradic auch sehr ähnlich sein, nur mit besseren Ausstattungen. Sie wird auch erst Ende April im Laden stehen.

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## RayZero (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



Aalbubi schrieb:


> mir wurde die Stradic die ihr meintet empfohlen, die soll mit ner 3000er rarerium angeblich fast ausgeglichen sein und durch den kurzen Griff gibt es mehr Rute nach vorne.
> Bei der Zanderforce dachte ich das sie eine spitzenaktion hat die bei Last zur semi par. geht.
> Die Biomaster soll laut Verkäufer der Stradic auch sehr ähnlich sein, nur mit besseren Ausstattungen. Sie wird auch erst Ende April im Laden stehen.
> 
> Vielen Dank für die Antworten!



Die Biomaster ist auch toll - aber kein Brett. Gut - das ist die Stradic auch nicht...
Würde dir aber zwecks Übersetzung zu einer Stradic Fj4000 oder Stradic CI4+ zum Faulenzen/Jiggen raten. Die Stradic Fj sieht natürlich genial aus an der passenden Stradic-Rute :m


----------



## DeralteSack (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Ich kann dir die Stradic SSTR81MH nur empfehlen. In Kombination mit einer Stradic FJ in 3000 oder 4000.#6

Ich fische genau diese Kombo auf Hecht und Zander. Auch ein dicker Barsch geht noch gut. 
Die Rute ist recht feinfühlig und ziemlich schnell. Jedoch ist sie kein knüppelhartes Brett. Ich würde sie als straff und schnell bezeichnen.

Eine leichte Kopflastigkeit hat sie trotz entsprechender Rolle dennoch.
Aber mann kann eine Rute bekanntlich nicht über die Rolle alleine ausbalancieren. 
Mich stört das aber nicht. Hab schon viel teuerere Teile in der Hand gehabt, bei denen man am Besten mit dem Handteil die Fische erschlagen hat, statt mit der Spitze sie geangelt.:q

Sie ist zwar keine typische Zanderrute, doch meistert sie auch diese Aufgabe sehr gut.

Eine weitere Shimano wäre evtl. die Speedmaster. Die wird auch sehr gerne empfohlen und ist auch in vielen Angelläden vorhanden.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Gamakatsu Akilas 90H !#6


----------



## MrFloppy (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Ich würde bei gamakatsu zuerst an die cheetah denken. Die sehr straffe und schnelle 86h ist mit 10-70g sehr breitbandig und hat genug Rückgrat,  um auch nen dicken sicher zu landen.


----------



## randio (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*



welsfaenger schrieb:


> @randio
> Tja, so kommen durch Halbwissen und verwechseln irgendwelche falschen Gerüchte in die. Welt. Sorry, da habe ich kein Verständnis für.
> Nebenbei, selbst die 75er in 270 ist so gut wie Null kopflastig !
> 
> ...


 
Thomas, grundsätzlich gebe ich dir da recht!
ABER, subjektiv empfand ich die Smoke schon als arg kopflastig. Eventuell bin/war ich aber auch nur voreingenommen, da die Rute bezogen auf deren Aufbau (Rollenhalter weit vorne bzw. extrem langer Griff) nicht mal ansatzweise kopflastig sein dürfte. Einen Aufbau in dieser Form, würde dir jeder Rutenbauer um die Ohren hauen.
Bezüglich der Smoke kommen wir beide wohl nicht auf einen Nenner, was aber nicht schlimm sein muss.

Bezüglich "Kopflastigkeit" muss man auch UNBEDINGT dazu sagen, dass es oft ein persönliches Empfinden ist! Der Eine fischt mit einer 200g Leichtbaurolle, der Andere mit 400g Schwermetall. Dazu kommt noch die essentiell wichtige Frage, wo die Hand am Griff bzw. an die Rolle fast. Da machen 3-5cm in der Position schon fast mehr, als 100g bei der Rolle.


----------



## wienermelange (30. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Für @Aalbubi

Fox Rage Shad Jigger 2,75m 15-50g



Für @jkc

Gamakatsu Akilas 90H 2,70m 10-45g


@MrFloppy
Mittlerweile kannst Du bei Gamakatsu zuerst an die  
"Gamakatsu Destrada Versatile Fine Tip Sensor" denken.

Ansonsten Ja genau richtig aber "leider" nur weil es die Graphiteleader TIRO EX W GOTXS-862MH ebend nur bis MH gibt.
Das ist allerdings jammern auf hohem Niveau:m 


Grüße


----------



## randio (31. März 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

@wiener
Kannst du mal bitte was zur Rückmeldung der Akilas im Vergleich zur Tiro schreiben? Die Tiro hat mich optisch nie vom Hocker gehauen. Die Akilas macht dagegen nen schlanken Fuß, allerdings bin ich bezüglich des "relativ" günstigen Preises etwas skeptisch was den Blank angeht.


----------



## wienermelange (3. April 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

@randio
Die Tiro EX hat doch schon die gefühlvollere und empfindlicher Rückmeldung. Was auf den erste blick gar nicht so einfach zu unterscheiden geht denn wirklich beide Blanks sind schön schnell und stehen sofort nach kurzer schneller Bewegung wieder. Köderbeschleunigung und Anschlag sind somit genial.
Ich finde die Tiro EX geht bei höherer Belastung schöner mit wo die Akilas dann direkter in den schlankeren mittleren unteren bereich geht.

Mir ging es da bei der Akilas genau wie Dir. Ich fragte mich was soll das bei dem Preis bloß für ein Blank sein wenn da schon Fuji Ringe & Rollenhalter verarbeitet sind. Der Blank macht nichts desto trotz keinen schlechten und ist wirklich wertig.
Aber man muss erwähnen und das wird der unterschied zur Tiro EX sein, dass viel Epoxidharz verwendet und zudem eine dickere Lackschicht aufgetragen wurde.
Beim Rollenhalter muss man bei montierter Rolle je nachdem wie man greift auf das Gewinde fassen.

Die Verarbeitung ist bei der Akilas gut doch bei der Tiro EX den Preis entsprechend besser. Mir ist bei der Akilas aufgefallen, dass das Stück Kork (Rollenhalter/Griff) keinen Blank/Lackabschluss findet d.h. es ist ein Freiraum dazwischen. Der Kork aber *nur beim Kork* befindet sich ein Hohlraum zum Blank was auch die Gefühlssensorik spürt oder bzw. eben nichts spürt.

Bei der Tiro bzgl. optisch, weiß  ich nicht welche Farbe Du meintest oder ob Dir beide nicht so zusagten.
Auch der Rollenhalter ist innerhalb dieser Serie unterschiedlich herum montiert.


> Schwarz / Orange: GOTXS-762L, GOTXS-792ML, GOTXS-762M + TIRO GOTS-
> Schwarz / Weiß: GOTXS-862MH-W, GOTXS-802M-MR, GOTXS-812MH-MR


Nachfolgend ein Link mit noch mehr Infos zur Tiro Japan/China.:
https://havelritter.de/graphitelead...n-mit-27-und-40-gramm-wurfgewicht/2014/02/07/

Ich muss dazu schreiben das es rein meine Empfindungen/ Einschätzungen sind. Das kann bei jedem auch anders sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Mefomaik (3. April 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

Ich hab genau den gleichen Geschmack wie Ray Zero,nachdem ich vor einen Jahr auch die für mich passende faulenzer Rute gesucht habe bin ich bei der neuen Aspius H gelandet! Bin wirklich sehr zufrieden(Preis,ködergefühl,wurfweite,Qualität)Ich habe viele Ruten von Mitanglern probegeangelt und für mich kam da keine mit...(z.b Predator normal und d weisse,R Nessa,Biomaster,strehlow und viele andere).Es hat halt jeder nen anderen Geschmack,aber zum faulenzen sind mit die anderen zu weich,oder gewichtsmäßig zu schwer gewesen!

LG Maik


----------



## randio (6. April 2015)

*AW: neue Zanderrute*

@wiener
Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Einschätzung deinerseits! 
Das Problem mit dem Gewinde des Rollenhalters habe ich befürchtet. Dieses oder ein noch schlimmeres System gibt es auch an vielen Valley Hill Ruten, die zumindest für mich dadurch unfischbar werden.

Ich vergleiche auch immer den japanischen Verkaufspreis mit dem deutschen. Auch dadurch "kann" man eventuell Rückschlüsse ziehen. In Japan bekommste die Tiro auch für 100-150 Euro weniger als bei hiesigen Händlern. Von daher, sollte der Qualitätsunterschied von Akilas zur Tiro EX auch nicht sooo groß sein.


----------

